# 28" Clincher Wheels, Metal or Faux Wood



## KevinsBikes (Feb 23, 2020)

From time to time, I build 28" Clinchers, using old hubs and modern 28" wheels.  I generally use steel or alloy clincher rims.  I could build with Velocity Blunts as well, which I know most people like the profile.

I have built both ISO 622 (what most people call 700c) and also ISO 635, the European size.  For some bikes one or the other may look better, also factoring in if you use fenders or not.  

Example of Faux Wood, 28" (ISO 635 - just a hair larger than 700c/ISO 622) but I think it gave a good look for the late 1800's bike.  








						Sold - 28” Faux Wood Clincher Wheels - Reduced | Archive (sold)
					

$500 shipped.  NOS double butted galvanized spokes, ISO 635 rims, rear model D with small brake arm, front hub is unknown, but came off a wood wheels set and had loose packed bearings.   Tires and tubes 60 extra. No reflective strip on these. Cool bike not included [emoji57]                 Sent...




					thecabe.com
				




Example of Painted Black rims:








						Sold - 28” / 700c / 622 Clincher Wheels - Blackout Hubs | Archive (sold)
					

$375 shipped. Nearly NOS hubs, NoS spokes, new 622 clinchers with double gold pinstripes. I generally use 37-622 tires and those fit most vintage 28” bikes. Tires and tubes not included.             Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com
				




Feel free to ask questions!  Here or PM is fine.

It takes me a long time to get the rims in (30-40 days) so please PM with interest, color, size and desired hub type.  Prices you see in sold ads include a typical old front hub and a Model D or Morrow rear hub.  Keep in mind I cannot offer a set of wheels for $350 and use a $100 front hub and a $200 rear hub at my cost.  If you want to send me hubs for exact period correctness, I reduce the price generally $75.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2020)

Kevin just finished this set for me.


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 23, 2020)

NOS Blackout Hubs in VB 35's - rolling like silk!  I'm always happy to lace in provided hubs - in fact I prefer it!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jun 7, 2020)

Here is a set using Linus tires, removed the reflective strip.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jun 8, 2020)

Those look so good...


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## Kato (Jun 9, 2020)

KevinsBikes said:


> Here is a set using Linus tires, removed the reflective strip.
> 
> View attachment 1207376
> 
> ...




Those are absolutely incredible !!! So what does a set done up exactly like this go for.......? I'm amazed


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jun 9, 2020)

Kato said:


> Those are absolutely incredible !!! So what does a set done up exactly like this go for.......? I'm amazed



$600 as shown, but I give options, price shipped:

Rims only - $300 
Laced with stainless spokes, hubs you provide - $425
Laced with stainless spokes, hubs I provide ($75 value hubs) - $500
The Linus tires/tubes shown are $100+ shipped to me, I just transfer that cost without any profit - $600 (what you see here).

I add $10-15 for shipping the rear hub fully assembled or going all the way to the east coast since it requires me to go find a larger box and shipping cost is more.

I have some cheaper painted rims as well, and I do VB 35's.  PM me for more details and i'm happy to talk over the phone about it as well to answer any questions.


----------

